

Angry Birds Revenue - from Le Web (gadgetswire.com) - dcaldwell
http://www.gadgetswire.com/2010/12/angry-birds-android-ads-make-rovio-1m-per-month/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
dcaldwell
Also, heard on Twitter from @LCrampsie: Angry Birds Facts: cost 100k to make,
.99 version has been downloaded 50M times, free ad supported version generates
1M in revenue a month.

I believe the 1M in revenue a month is only from Android and doesn't include
ad revenue from iOS.

